# powermatic 95



## smokeyn9 (Dec 17, 2020)

I have a Powermatic 95 that belonged to my grandfather , it is missing the lower blade clamp 
i think grandpa took it apart to repair it and the blade clamp disappeared. any help on this would be appreciated
this fits in the tube that slides up and down.


----------



## GrumpyGolfGuy (Apr 29, 2020)

If you could include some pictures that would help, but from what I can see parts for the Powermatic 95 are no longer available. There might be some alternatives, but that's where some pictures might help. Like where the lower blade clamp attaches, what the top blade clamp looks like and such. Another idea would be to try to find a scroll saw like the one you have that can be used for parts, none running or something of the sorts.

Chris


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I had a repair part in my desk drawer when I taught because I had to replace one several years ago. When I ordered parts like that two was ordered because I liked having replacement parts on hand. The school had two saws so I thought if you had trouble with one the other saw would too. We sold the saws at school auction so I had the extra parts in my desk. I was able to help a fellow lumberjock a few years ago. Sorry I can't help but check eBay or Craigslist for used that don't work for repair parts. I know when I work with the company we bought powermatic equipment from the parts number had went through a couple of revisions so it was a pain finding the part needed because the number in the manual didn't match the current number. We bought the equipment in the late 60's.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

you could try over at OWWM also :<)))))


----------



## smokeyn9 (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## smokeyn9 (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## smokeyn9 (Dec 17, 2020)

> - smokeyn9 this is a blade clamp I borrowed from a friend
> He had one made


----------

